# New member - economical push pole holders?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...
What's your definition of economical?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Anytide can make something to work for you. He is a member here.

Anytide.com


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

X2 Either contact him through his website or look him up on here - member name is anytide


----------



## DLBjaxbeach (Mar 12, 2011)

I have previously used a couple large steel hooks with threaded rod at the end. You mount one at the bow and one in near the transom and the curve of the hull holds the pole in place against the hooks. The pole rides outside the boat so it doesn't take up any deck space. It isn't pretty, but it works great.


----------



## eastafford (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 
DLB, I like your idea, any pictures? 
Anytide's snagfree holders look great.


----------



## DLBjaxbeach (Mar 12, 2011)

sure don't. It was on my brother's boat and he moved... If memory serves though, he used the hooks you would use to hang a bike in the garage. Had a big lag screw as the business end of the thing and drilled thru the aluminum hull and put a piece of PT 2x4 as backing for the screw to go into. The pole rode just below the rail on the outside. And you have to make sure that both hooks are set in far enough that the pole has a slight bend in it to keep enough pressure that the pole doesn't fly off underway. His boat was a little easier to do that as it was a v hull, but yours has a little curve in the bow. I bet it would work.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I normally buy the plastic ones because they will break off before the push pole breaks. Its much cheaper to replace a push pole holder than the pole itself. 

In a pinch I have made my own push pole holders out of aluminum stock. You can buy 1 1/2" x 1/8" x 2' strips at Home Depot or Lowes. I then hammer out the shape I need on my workbench. I will do it around a piece of 2" dowel to get the shape.

There are a couple forum members who have my home made aluminum push pole holders. Someone might be able to dig up a picture or I can take a picture or some that are on a Highsder at my house tomorrow if you like.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

El cheapo's made by Beckson


----------



## eastafford (Mar 15, 2011)

Tom_in_orl,
If you get the time, I would definitely like to see a photo of the homemade aluminum holders.  They sound like an affordable project I could take on.

Great quote at the bottom of your post, who is BTT? "back to topic"?


----------

